# Tôi nói tiếng Việt

## xuta

Chào mọi người,

Hiện người dùng gentoo ở VN là rất ít, lại rải rác ko thành lập thành 1 cộng đồng.

Hi vọng được gặp gỡ những người VN dùng gentoo.

----------

## xuansamdinh

Báo danh!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ddk.jk

Mong được làm quen!

----------

## bdien

chào mọi người! mong đươc làm quen với tất cả  :Razz: 

----------

## zazxxx

đây nữa, trung thành với gentoo cũng hơn 1 năm  :Smile: 

----------

## bdien

up nào ...

----------

## jangmi2

Nhìn đẹp đẹp, mình đang định dùng thử đây, không biết thế nào   :Very Happy: 

----------

## vietpages

xin được làm quen với mọi người

----------

## bronzeboyvn

tôi cũng xài gentoo đủ lầu rồi. Rất vui được làm quen!

----------

## nganguyenduy

He He. Mình cũng dùng Gentoo được khá lâu, thấy cộng động người việt mình dùng nó ít quá. Mong được mọi người chỉ giáo nhiều  hơn.  :Smile: 

----------

